

Big Bang, Deflated? Universe May Have Had No Beginning - ggonweb
http://www.livescience.com/49958-theory-no-big-bang.html

======
sova
it's been long-accepted by scientists and yogis that the "big bang" is more of
a point of thermo-dynamic equilibrium than an absolute beginning. no
beginning!

